# Vorteile Scheibenbremse vorne?



## luckygambler (5. März 2007)

hi leute ich hab mal ne frage.
bald komtm mein neues 26" bike und es hat ne scheibenbremse vorne. was sind die vorteile wenn es um tricks geht. bin mir nicht sicher ob ich sie behalten soll, da ich noch anfänger bin und sie vl eh zu schnell kaputt geht. wollte es aber vorher mal ausprobieren und um rat fragen. es gibt ja viele tricks die man auf dem vorderrad machen kann. brauch man dazu unbedingt ne scheibenbremse ode sit ne v-brake ausreichend? 
danke schonmal für die antworten und gruss
chris


----------



## ZOO!WÄRTER (5. März 2007)

hallo.
also ich hab ein 20" mit magura hs 33 vorn und bin vollkommen zufrieden.
ich würd mal sagen,probier beides mal aus und entscheide fuerd dich selbst wie du am besten klar kommst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (5. März 2007)

ne V-brake mit anstädigen belägen und einer leichten aber scharfen flexung, dazu noch gut eingestell ist völlig ausreichend. ist wartungarm, problemlos, und leicht. An tricks fällt mir jetzt nur Gap auf VR, coust und hüpfen auf dem VR ein.


----------



## trialsrider (5. März 2007)

Ich denke deine überlegung ist nicht schlecht wenn du erst ne V-Brake fahren willst da man bei Sidehop übungen gerne mal auf der Scheibe landet! Also Damon Watson fährt ja auch vorne ne HS33 und mit Bitumen bzw geflext macht die genauso zu!....aber du kannst ruhig beides testen...selbst WENN du mal aufer Scheibe landest ist sie selten direkt kaputt...


----------



## luckygambler (5. März 2007)

also ich habe gesehen wie man zum beispiel auf dem vorderrad rückwärts ne schräge runterrollen kann. die bmxer machen das ja auch mit vbrake.
passt jetzt nicht ganz hier hin aber vl schaut ihr euch mal dieses bike an.

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=38423

das woltle ich mir holen. zum glück fiel jetzt jemandem auf, dass es keine magura vorne ist sondern ne avid mechanische sein muss. was würdet ihr dafür ausgeben? 
mfg chris


----------



## robs (5. März 2007)

Da es so neu ist und die Komponenten echt ok sind, würde ich sagen dass manche bei eBucht sich locker bis 1000 mitreißen lassen würden.

Zur Scheibenbremse: Ich habe auch angefangen mit HS-33, aber jetzt will ich meine Disc sicher nicht wieder eintauschen. 
Vorteil: Ist immer leise, Beläge halten ewig, funktioniert bei jedem Wetter, dreckt nicht ein wenn man durch matsch rollt. 
Nachteil: Je nach Bremse wackeln die Beläge oder sie blockiert nicht richtig


----------



## trialsrider (5. März 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> also ich habe gesehen wie man zum beispiel auf dem vorderrad rückwärts ne schräge runterrollen kann. die bmxer machen das ja auch mit vbrake.
> passt jetzt nicht ganz hier hin aber vl schaut ihr euch mal dieses bike an.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=38423
> ...



das Bike wirst du so fahren können wies da steht die Bremsen gehen in Ordnung!....bezahlen würde ich für das Teil nicht mehr als 500!


----------



## luckygambler (8. März 2007)

danke für die  antworten. ein goettinger hat mich angeschrieben er möchte sein pitbull losweden.. denke ich werde das nehmen..


----------



## -saiko- (8. März 2007)

Ich Fahre vorn ein XTR V-Brake mit KoolStop belägen und muss sagen. was genau soll mehr bremsen, mehr als blockieren mit gewicht nach hinten verlagern geh nunmal nicht.

Wo sich die vorzüge deutlich zeigen, ist im Wettkampf.
Gerade wenns durch bäche und pfützen geht, wirst du mehr freude an einer Scheibenbremse haben.  



Von sachen wie Magura in Kombi mit Bitumen, wie es hier erwähnt wurde, rate ich persönlich vollkommen ab! es ist kaum dosierbar und ein blockieren im falschen moment kostet dich böse aua!

Kurz um: Scheibe ist top bei nässe und bringt stylepunkte ans bike
             Alles andere reicht locker aus für den sterblichen Trialer locker aus!


MFG


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (8. März 2007)

Die vorteile einer Scheibenbremse vorne sind ganz leicht zu definieren...

VORTEIL = Du hast vorne ne scheibenbremse


----------



## Eisbein (8. März 2007)

das beste was ich bisher vorne hatte, V'brake ganz einfach mit adaptern auf magurapads, dann die blauen bloxx rauf, ne leichte (!!!) aber scharfe flexung. das ist so geil, aber leider auch sooooooo laut. meine endlüse flieg immer ab durch die vibrationen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EchoPure (9. März 2007)

Scheibe Vorn is einfach nur geil weil is nich alut! musst nicht Flexen! Hast nich sonnen Felgenverschleiß durchs Flexen weil musst ja nich mehr ! Brauchst nicht ständig neue Bremsbeläge! und zieht auch im Regen sehr gut!
Nachteil kannst dir die Scheibe verbiegen is mir aber noch nich passiert!


----------

